# The Different Noseart and Pinups of Bombers!



## Pong (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't know whether anyone has done this but in this thread post different and interesting noseart of bomber aircraft during the War! Might be a good reference thread for you modelers out there!







Source: LIFE





_"E Pluribus Aluminum"_

Source: 467th BG Archive





_"School Daze"_

Source: Unknown





_"Belle Ringer"_

Source: 320th BG

If some have you have a dozen noseart photos in your PC, post em' here!

-Arlo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice one Arlo! I've got a few good colour shots of USAAF B17 and B24 nose art, and a few P51, P47 and B26. I'll scan them and post soon.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Aug 21, 2010)

The B-17 in the first phot carries the Squadron emblem of the 407th Bombardment Sqd/92nd BG and the color photo of teh B-26 Marauder carriers the 441st Bombardment sqd /320th BG .
Johnny


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for starting it Arlo.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 23, 2010)

Ali Oop on a pteradactyl ! that's classic...i havent thought of Ali in a long time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Michael Enright (Aug 25, 2010)

and from the RAF .....


----------



## Pong (Aug 26, 2010)

Johnny Signor said:


> The B-17 in the first phot carries the Squadron emblem of the 407th Bombardment Sqd/92nd BG and the color photo of teh B-26 Marauder carriers the 441st Bombardment sqd /320th BG .
> Johnny



Thanks for the information.



> and from the RAF .....



Why does the aircraft have small kangaroo markings on the side?  Though thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2010)

Pong said:


> Why does the aircraft have small kangaroo markings on the side?  Though thanks for sharing!



Most likely Mission markings! great pics!!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 27, 2010)

Very cool! Any idea of what squadron that Lanc belong to?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the kangaroos


----------



## Michael Enright (Aug 29, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> Most likely Mission markings! great pics!!



Yes, they represent the operations tally. Next to them (and none too clear) are three personal awards to members of the crew.; one DFC and two DFMs. The writing and the confirmed kill (the swastika) are pretty crudely applied by the groundcrew. It was the mid-upper gunner who did the artwork and the groundcrew who did the rest as a result of the considerable damage it sustained on many ops. The aircraft is PO X 'X-X-Ray' of 463 Sqn, almost certainly in early 1945.

If you can follow the link below there are a couple more nose art pics. If that does not work and you want to see more, ther are another dozen or so I could post here.

Michael


----------



## Hotntot (Sep 24, 2012)

A collection of art nose pictures from Kingman airplane graveyard, Arizona - in a YouTube clip:-


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TJk1jqzjYU_


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2012)

This is an awesome book on noseart. 200+ pages.






Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2012)

There's a good one for download, on the origins and development of nose art. I can provide the web address if anyone wants it, but don't want to post it here, in case of infringement of any rules - the forum's or the web site concerned etc.


----------

